
Show HN: A collection of the best apps, gadgets and products made for travelers - itsemi
https://www.mytrapp.com/
======
itsemi
I made this page to collect all those great travel apps and gadgets out there.
I think it's great to have blogposts like "the best travel apps in 2016" but
with Mytrapp I want to create a lasting collection of all great travel apps --
sortable and ratable!

